# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz

## TRUCKER

Quiz @ 8.30pm Come Along And Have Fun.

----------


## dessie

yo trucker was just about to ask is there a quiz tonight ....great..wd

----------


## ©Amethyst

Well, I missed it as per usual.  Had fun trying to annoy my grandmother, though.  I'm sure it was a great quiz.  Please do tell who won  :Smile:

----------


## wifie

Hey trucker - thanks for quiz thought Andrew C was doin it for Lynne - never mind you were great thanks!

----------

